# Vikes new Uni.....



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

AWAY.....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

HOME


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Looks like the Denver Broncos in purple and Gold!!! I don't know if I like them, I kinda like the purple pants though!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah....Denver or San Diego.....I like them.....course I'd like to see major league baseball teams wear softball style uni's.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I kinda like them. Now maybe we can win 2 consecutive super bowls like denver.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Or pick another ryan leaf tommorrow like San Diego.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Now they will just "look good" when they get beat. oke:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

They will look much better when their dirty on the back side.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

badass...


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

U...G...L...Y

They would have looked good in the XFL though.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ugly uke:

The wife pointed out they need to cover up the winky in the first pic...pants maybe a little too tight.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ugly???????

Now Packer Green and Gold is Ugly!! uke:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

uke: uke: uke: uke: 
Maybe they are getting ready for Arena football?


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't care what the uniforms look like as long as they win some games, I don't think changing the uniforms will help that.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I heard Red liked the way the end zone stains looked on the Broncos uniforms so he tried to imitate. Too bad the vikes won't get to see them on theirs.


Oh, there are _*end*_ stains on the Broncos uniforms allright!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

At least your headache started later in the year than my year round one!!!!


----------

